# Anonymous users and pure-ftpd (fixed, or kind of...)

## MagicTom

Hello,

I'm running pure-ftpd-1.0.20-r1 on a Kurobox (PPC-based embedded system) serving as a network hard drive. I already have a Samba access and I'd like to add FTP access.

Currently there's no need for a password to connect with Samba: everyone connects as guest. I'd like to have the same with FTP. However I could not manage to allow anonymous users to rename or delete files/folders with pure-ftpd.

Is it possible and how? Or does any other ftp daemon allow it? (it didn't work with vsftpd, saying "refusing to run with writable anonymous root").

Thanks in advance!

----------

## boerKrelis

It's not a bug - it's a feature! Not sure, but you might be dealing with the so-called anti-warez-system.

Have a look at http://www.pureftpd.org/README, not sure it will help you. What are the permissions on the files you'd like to have deleted over ftp? All users (anonymous & virtual) (unless authenticated by PAM) will be mapped to the pureftpuser destined by you. Try to set the debugging level to something high and watch your log.

----------

## MagicTom

All the files belong to ftp:ftp (guest user for samba too), and their permissions are rw-r--r--.

I don't think it has something to do with the anti-warez system as I don't have the -i (disallow anonymous to upload files) or -s (disallow anonymous to download files owned by ftp) options enabled.

I tried to rename/delete a file in debug mode:

```
Dec 25 19:41:44 lechuck pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.2) [INFO] New connection from 192.168.1.2

Dec 25 19:41:46 lechuck pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.2) [INFO] Anonymous user logged in

Dec 25 19:41:46 lechuck pure-ftpd: (ftp@192.168.1.2) [DEBUG] 230 Anonymous user logged in

Dec 25 19:41:52 lechuck pure-ftpd: (ftp@192.168.1.2) [DEBUG] 200 TYPE is now 8-bit binary

Dec 25 19:41:52 lechuck pure-ftpd: (ftp@192.168.1.2) [DEBUG] Command [port] [192,168,1,2,128,11]

Dec 25 19:41:52 lechuck pure-ftpd: (ftp@192.168.1.2) [DEBUG] 200 PORT command successful

Dec 25 19:41:52 lechuck pure-ftpd: (ftp@192.168.1.2) [DEBUG] Command [stor] [orient.png]

Dec 25 19:41:52 lechuck pure-ftpd: (ftp@192.168.1.2) [DEBUG] 150 Connecting to port 32779

Dec 25 19:41:53 lechuck pure-ftpd: (ftp@192.168.1.2) [NOTICE] /Serveur/Public///orient.png uploaded  (67023 bytes, 114.57KB/sec)

Dec 25 19:41:53 lechuck pure-ftpd: (ftp@192.168.1.2) [DEBUG] 226-File successfully transferred

Dec 25 19:41:53 lechuck pure-ftpd: (ftp@192.168.1.2) [DEBUG] 226 0.571 seconds (measured here), 114.57 Kbytes per second

Dec 25 19:41:58 lechuck pure-ftpd: (ftp@192.168.1.2) [DEBUG] Command [rnfr] [orient.png]

Dec 25 19:41:58 lechuck pure-ftpd: (ftp@192.168.1.2) [DEBUG] 550 Anonymous users are not allowed to move/rename files

Dec 25 19:42:05 lechuck pure-ftpd: (ftp@192.168.1.2) [DEBUG] Command [dele] [orient.png]

Dec 25 19:42:05 lechuck pure-ftpd: (ftp@192.168.1.2) [DEBUG] 550 Anonymous users can not delete files
```

Nothing interesting inside.... I'll try to have a look on vsftpd or Apache2 mod_ftpd... Thanks anyway  :Smile: 

----------

## MagicTom

I just tried mod_ftpd (an Apache2 module). It works well and does exactly what I need... So let's say my problem is "fixed"  :Smile: 

----------

## boerKrelis

Well, that's "solved" ;-)

I'm gonna look for a way to disable this behaviour in pure-ftpd. I don't have anonymous users, but some day I might need this functionality.

----------

